# Part Two of Law and Gospel in the Heidelberg Catechism



## Sven (Apr 30, 2010)

For your reading pleasure:
Lex et Euangelium: Law and Gospel in the Heidelberg Catechism, Part Two: What Does the Law/Gospel Distinction Have to Do with Comfort?

Join the discussion!


----------

